# Culture Information Please



## Corbin (Mar 26, 2008)

I just received a Paph. Hsinying Agogo (armeniacum x concobellatulum)and I am not sure of the culture requirements. It looks like from Jay's Internet Orchid species that armenacium is cool to warm and if concobellatulum is concolor x bellatulum, which are both warm to hot growing, then this paph. should be in a warm culture but just want to confirm.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2008)

That's what I would try!


----------



## Corbin (Mar 27, 2008)

I put it up on my top shelf, which also has some heat (from a light bulb) and runs in the "warm" zone, so I hope it's happy. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 27, 2008)

Agreed with the temperature, but remember that the Brachy influence will make the plant intolerant of any kind of salt buildup. So, be careful and have fun.


----------

